

Whois May Be Retired, Says ICANN - catalinist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/whois_may_be_retired_says_icann.php

======
brianr
I think the privacy advocates have gone way overboard on this one. WHOIS is an
incredibly useful database; among other things, it provides a way to find
people squatting on your trademarks.

There's a simple solution already in place for privacy within WHOIS... almost
all registrars offer private registration, and many of them offer it for free.

~~~
gb
Unfortunately that's not true, I have domains with two registrars/hosts,
neither of which offer private registration at all.

When registering UK domains you can opt not to show private information while
leaving the tech/admin details in there, I'd be pretty happy if they
introduced something like that universally.

